
Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - everdev
I want to keep up with politics and current events, but the bias on each end feels overwhelming with more commentary than information.<p>Any reliable sources for current events you find informative?
======
djsumdog
For independent media, I suggest Media Monarchy out of Portland, Oregon and
James Corbett out of Japan (Canadian living abroad):

[http://mediamonarchy.com/](http://mediamonarchy.com/)
[https://www.corbettreport.com/](https://www.corbettreport.com/)

I got to meet James from Media Monarchy earlier this year and he's a pretty
alright guy. Neither of those sites run ads and depend on viewers to support
them.

There is, of course, Hackernews. I also use Lobst.er and, sadly, Slashdot.

I gave up on Reddit after the whole editing comments (and not resigning) along
with the warrant canary .. I tried Voat, but it's just a cesspool. I'll still
go on once or twice a week just to look, but it's honestly pretty toxic.

------
wsc981
For war-related news I like to use Twitter. For example for the war in Syria
it seems you can get much better news from reporters on location compared to
the general media. The general media (to me) seems to be much more influenced
by politics.

So for this purpose I followed Harald [0] and his wife Jenan Moussa [1].

\---

[0]: [https://twitter.com/HaraldDoornbos](https://twitter.com/HaraldDoornbos)

[1]: [https://twitter.com/jenanmoussa](https://twitter.com/jenanmoussa)

------
lebanon_tn
I use Twitter as a front page of sorts. I can quickly get a sense of what’s
trending and initial reactions of people whose longer form content I’ve found
insightful.

Perhaps the worst thing to do is approach a news source as being immune to
bias. You need to acknowledge it’s inevitability and connect the dots yourself
using several data points.

Don’t forget about books too.

------
mkempe
I prefer not to.

Think about it -- is your life better if you hear about new disasters or daily
political twists in the world? does it make a difference whether you know
about it or not?

I quit watching tv. I no longer read newspapers, whether in print or online.

Equanimity is possible.

~~~
mkempe
To the down-voters: please explain what difference it makes in one's life
whether one spends an hour or more each day to absorb "the news".

~~~
everdev
Well, one would assume that those who attempt to make a difference through
protest, advocacy or free speech tend to follow the news.

I agree if you intend to be consistently neutral on all topics, ignorance
might be bliss. But there's usually something in a person's life they want to
take a position on, be informed about and act on.

